# Route Map for Amtrak Century???



## dtyoshih

Can anyone provide me with a copy of the detailed route map for the Amtrak Century that begins in Irvine and ends in San Diego? I would like to try this particular century on my own but don't have a detailed direction/route map. Thanks.

David Y.


----------



## roadfix

Scroll down to post #358 of this thread.


----------



## dtyoshih

Thank you roadfix !!


----------

